# Joann's online has warm window half off



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Joann's online has their warm window fabric half price plus I got a 10% off coupon in my email on all regular and sale prices online. You can google the coupon. 
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

woohoo! Thanks!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Has anyone here used this? How thick is it? I was wondering about how it drapes. I've been thinking of making curtains using the large grommets on top so they fold nicely when opened. Do you think this would work?


----------

